# CALLS



## zachary (Dec 28, 2008)

HEY I AM JUST STARTING TO TURKEY HUNT THIS SPRING AND I THINK IT WOULD BE COOL TO CALL IT IN WITH A HOME MADE CALL SO CAN YOU GUYS HELP ME BY SENDING ME HOW TO'S ON CALL MAKING? THANKS PS I AM ONLY 13 SO KEEP IT SIMPLE :sniper: uke:


----------



## SloppYy_Snood (Mar 8, 2009)

zachary said:


> HEY I AM JUST STARTING TO TURKEY HUNT THIS SPRING AND I THINK IT WOULD BE COOL TO CALL IT IN WITH A HOME MADE CALL SO CAN YOU GUYS HELP ME BY SENDING ME HOW TO'S ON CALL MAKING? THANKS PS I AM ONLY 13 SO KEEP IT SIMPLE :sniper: uke:


Look here....the biggest call-making forum of all.

*LINK*: Custom Calls Online (CCO) Message Forums (Click Here)

Slopster


----------

